# sticky subject........



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

sorry to have to bring this subject up but not sure who else to ask......

anyone got any advice/suggections on how to teach/train a 4 yr old boy to wipe him bum after a poo? 

we tried it a few months ago but the smears up his back were too much for me....probably too much to share here too  

But as he's starting school in september we need to get it sorted soon. I'd hate for him to become known as the smelly one there. 

any thoughts....suggestions....comments....??

xruthie


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

ah Ruth we all have to go through this at some time with our dear children so don't be ashamed/embarrassed to ask for help!

Have you tried kandoo bottom wipes, they are soft and ideal for little ones!

other that just patience and may be a mirror.......I know this may sound horrible but if you get DS to look at his bum in the mirror after he's wiped he'll be able to see how well/bad he is doing................they won't have mirrors at school for checking bums & you'll find that when he does go to school teachers/class room assistants are not willing to help them wipe their bottoms so it's good that your getting him to learn to do this now rather than later. 

sorry not much help & I have to add the mirror thing worked with our DS and he would die if he knew I'd typed this!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya!

We too have had this prob with DD. She's been so independant for a long time and the only thing more or less that she waited for mum to do for her is to wipe her bum after a #2 !
Which suited me down to the ground really, because of the reasons you've mentioned. And then I realised that she can't rely on me to do it anymore because of starting school. So I've tried to teach her to check the toilet paper after she's wiped  , and if it's clean, she can put it in the loo and "finish off". If the paper's still dirty, get another bit of paper, wipe bum, and repeat until the paper is clean.
Seems to be working so far. The only time she shouts for me, is if she's had a "poorly poo poo".  
I expect she's going to need the occasional help until she feels completely independant, ie. when she starts school and doesn't want mum's help!!


----------

